# coretemp and >=Linux-3.0.0 on single core processor systems.

## pappy_mcfae

While kernels are usually my gig, and I can always find cures to the most common ills of any kernel-based issues, I admit to being completely flummoxed by lm_sensors' inability to work with coretemp on single core processor systems. 

My dual core system has no trouble at all with the new coretemp setup, but my single-processor systems do. That goes for the 32 bit Celeron in this machine, and a 64 bit machine that also has a single core Celeron. I would really like to move up to the 3.0.x or 3.1.x series, but I cannot get coretemp to work.

I have spent some time trying to find the resolution to this issue, but I still come up empty. Is there anyone out there who knows the proper incantations, and the files in which to place those incantations, so that I have coretemp functionality with the newest kernels? I don't mind sticking with the .38 and .39, but I'd like to move on. Any light that can be shone on this issue would be very greatly appreciated.

Cheers,

Pappy

----------

## krinn

intel introduce it with core2 cpu class, to let the core tell their own current temp, while previous processors let the m/b handle it, there wasn't any interrest to do that i suppose, but with more than 1 core, it might be useful to know 1 core is cold while the 2nd is burning hot while your m/b still report the average temp of the cpu die.

The interrest itself looks a bit small, but you could per example have a scheduler that check each core temp and switch task base on who works the more need a cooldown so switch next task to the other core.

I think intel use it to protect their cpu from burning, a long time protection they add with pentium 3 class cpu. And a core might die because the average temp is still reporting acceptable value while the cpu temp is raising because one core is overburning

32bits celeron cannot have that feature because of generation, and 64bits celeron should came from pentium D class cpu, so your celeron might be from that generation. pentiumD were first with dual core and 64bits (ok i might be wrong there, you could check if it's true), and that cpu was running hot with two cores and 64bits but not the coretemp reading feature.

Anyway i'm bit surprise you didn't check the doc :

 *Quote:*   

> 	Supported chips:
> 
> 	  * All Intel Core family
> 
> 	    Prefix: 'coretemp'
> ...

 

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I should have been clearer. Coretemp works just fine with 2.6.39.4 and earlier, so I know that the chip sensors do work, and are accurate (checked against BIOS readings). The sensors do not work with >=Linux-3.0.x. That is the issue I want to fix.

Cheers,

Pappy

----------

